# Looking for Vegas..March 4th for 4 nights



## snickers104 (Jan 19, 2016)

Need Vegas 1 bedroom for 4 nights starting March 4th.

Thanks!


----------



## Eileen A. (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, 

I sent PM.

Eileen


----------



## thetaxqueen (Jan 23, 2016)

Did you find a unit or are you still looking?


----------

